
When implementing a BYOD policy, don’t leave room for interpretation - joewooglin
http://www.itworld.com/consumerization-it/352201/weekly-hash-april-12-2013
======
benologist
Submitter is one of many itworld spam accounts:

<https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=joewooglin>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=seshakiran>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=tech77>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=jfruhlinger>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=abennett>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=bdking>

